# Sitting in the East



## Warrior1256 (Dec 18, 2017)

Tonight at my mother lodge, St. Matthews 906, I was installed as Worshipful Master. I am very humbled by the confidence invested in me by my Brothers and will do my very best to live up to their expectations. Am excited and eager to get to work!


----------



## Symthrell (Dec 18, 2017)

Congrats Worshipful Master! I am sure you will make your brothers proud!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 19, 2017)

Symthrell said:


> Congrats Worshipful Master! I am sure you will make your brothers proud!


Thank you Brother.


----------



## rpbrown (Dec 19, 2017)

Congratulations WM. Take this a another step in your journey, learn from it, and you will be fine.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 19, 2017)

Congratulations Worshipful!

I find it odd that we call it "Sitting" in the East.  Here in PA the WM is only permitted to sit when the Lodge is being tyled and when the DDGM has the gavel.  Practically speaking they don't bother sitting when tyling and wouldn't sit when the DDGM has the lodge, so really they NEVER "sit" in the East!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 19, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> Congratulations WM. Take this a another step in your journey, learn from it, and you will be fine.





Keith C said:


> Congratulations Worshipful!


Thank you Brothers.


Keith C said:


> I find it odd that we call it "Sitting" in the East. Here in PA the WM is only permitted to sit when the Lodge is being tyled and when the DDGM has the gavel. Practically speaking they don't bother sitting when tyling and wouldn't sit when the DDGM has the lodge, so really they NEVER "sit" in the East!


I'm not sure that I understand what you mean. Do the officers stand for most of the meeting?


----------



## Keith C (Dec 19, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Thank you Brothers.
> 
> I'm not sure that I understand what you mean. Do the officers stand for most of the meeting?



Only the WM in PA, he is only permitted to sit when he is not in control of the lodge.  When the Lodge is being tyled the SW is in control of the lodge and the WM could sit, but the time is so short it would not be worth it.  When the DDGM has control of the lodge he could sit, but the DDGM likely wouldn't like that!

I learned this when learning the ritual required to be JW. One of the questions asked was "When is the WM permitted to sit in an open lodge?"  The answer was those two situations above.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 19, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Only the WM in PA, he is only permitted to sit when he is not in control of the lodge.



Wow.  That sure gives motivation for short business meetings!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Only the WM in PA, he is only permitted to sit when he is not in control of the lodge. When the Lodge is being tyled the SW is in control of the lodge and the WM could sit, but the time is so short it would not be worth it. When the DDGM has control of the lodge he could sit, but the DDGM likely wouldn't like that!


Interesting!


dfreybur said:


> Wow. That sure gives motivation for short business meetings!


Yeah! Lol.


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Dec 20, 2017)

Congratulations, Worshipful! May you have a productive and enjoyable tenure in the East. It's a lot of work, but a very worthwhile endeavor. 

The best advice I can provide is to seek wise counsel from those Past Masters around you, and know when not to take that advice  Past wisdom can be very useful to formulate a plan of action, but in the final analysis you are the one in command.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2017)

Carl_in_NH said:


> Congratulations, Worshipful! May you have a productive and enjoyable tenure in the East. It's a lot of work, but a very worthwhile endeavor.


Thank you Brother.


Carl_in_NH said:


> The best advice I can provide is to seek wise counsel from those Past Masters around you, and know when not to take that advice  Past wisdom can be very useful to formulate a plan of action, but in the final analysis you are the one in command.


Very true. Both the secretary and treasurer are long time Masons and Past Masters and I will be relying on them for advise.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 20, 2017)

Congratulations Worshipful! I hope you have a very successful year in the east.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 20, 2017)

Keith C said:


> Only the WM in PA, he is only permitted to sit when he is not in control of the lodge.  When the Lodge is being tyled the SW is in control of the lodge and the WM could sit, but the time is so short it would not be worth it.  When the DDGM has control of the lodge he could sit, but the DDGM likely wouldn't like that!
> 
> I learned this when learning the ritual required to be JW. One of the questions asked was "When is the WM permitted to sit in an open lodge?"  The answer was those two situations above.


That's very different than here in Indiana. The WM sits most of the meeting except during the crossfire at the opening and closing of the meeting


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 20, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> Congratulations Worshipful! I hope you have a very successful year in the east.


Thank you Brother.


Andy Fracica said:


> That's very different than here in Indiana. The WM sits most of the meeting except during the crossfire at the opening and closing of the meeting


Same here.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Dec 20, 2017)

Congrats Worshipful Master! I hope you have an awesome year. Remember you don't have to do it all. Just pick 2 things that are accomplishable and make an impact. If every Worshipful Master just started or revived 2 things that help the lodge in some way, after a progressive lineup any lodge can thrive!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## David612 (Dec 20, 2017)

Congratulations! That’s quite an accolade.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 21, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Both the secretary and treasurer are long time Masons and Past Masters and I will be relying on them for advise.


Good plan!  ;-)


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 21, 2017)

dfreybur said:


> Wow.  That sure gives motivation for short business meetings!


Might be why they do it that way!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 21, 2017)

Benjamin Baxter said:


> Congrats Worshipful Master!





David612 said:


> Congratulations! That’s quite an accolade.


Thank you Brothers.


Benjamin Baxter said:


> Remember you don't have to do it all. Just pick 2 things that are accomplishable and make an impact. If every Worshipful Master just started or revived 2 things that help the lodge in some way, after a progressive lineup any lodge can thrive!


Great advise, thanks.


Bill Lins said:


> Good plan! ;-)


Thank you Brother.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 21, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Might be why they do it that way!



Perhaps, but it doesn't always work!


----------



## rpbrown (Dec 21, 2017)

In our lodge, we have a Marshal that sits to the left of the WM and in front of the Secretary. It has been our custom for the outgoing Master to be installed as the Marshal so he is close to the new WM and can softly guide him if needed.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 21, 2017)

rpbrown said:


> In our lodge, we have a Marshal that sits to the left of the WM and in front of the Secretary. It has been our custom for the outgoing Master to be installed as the Marshal so he is close to the new WM and can softly guide him if needed.



It is funny, it is tradition in our lodge to have the immediate PM be Tyler, in order to not unduly influence the new WM in case he deviates from the immediate PM's policies and actions.  Our Treasurer and Secretary are both PMs and the Treasurer is a Senior Instructor of our district ritual school of instruction, so they step in with gentle assistance if needed.


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 21, 2017)

In our lodge there is no tradition for where the Past WM sits. for 2018 our PWM is Junior Steward and my son is Senior Steward and I guess they work for me as JW, which is kind of weird to have the PWM in the lowest office.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 21, 2017)

Andy Fracica said:


> In our lodge there is no tradition for where the Past WM sits.


Same in the lodges that I belong to.


Andy Fracica said:


> for 2018 our PWM is Junior Steward and my son is Senior Steward and I guess they work for me as JW, which is kind of weird to have the PWM in the lowest office.


Our  junior past master is now our Tyler.


----------



## cemab4y (Dec 21, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Tonight at my mother lodge, St. Matthews 906, I was installed as Worshipful Master. I am very humbled by the confidence invested in me by my Brothers and will do my very best to live up to their expectations. Am excited and eager to get to work!



I was born in Louisville, and after the hospital, my parents and I lived in St. Matthews. (I was brought up in Lexington and Bowling Green, and my mother lodge is in Bowling Green). I wish you every possible success.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 21, 2017)

cemab4y said:


> I was born in Louisville, and after the hospital, my parents and I lived in St. Matthews.


I am origionally from WV but moved here when I retired. I live in St. Matthews.


----------



## Canadian Paul (Dec 22, 2017)

In my lodge (holding of the GL of Scotland) the Master stands (as does everyone) during the Opening and Closing of then Lodge, as well as any time he is speaking, or is being addressed by an Office-bearer or any other brother. When addressed he returns all salutes. This rule is relaxed during the business portion of the meeting. The Master would also remain seated during degree work except when actually speaking himself.

Besides the Master, the only other office-bearers with a *right* to sit in the East are the Immediate Past Master, the Depute Master, and the Substitute Master, High-ranking Office-bearers present from District Grand Lodge or Grand Lodge also sits in the East by right. The Master, of course, has the right to invite anyone else he wishesto sit in the East with him, so in practice other distinguished visitors would be sitting there. 

As an new mason I was told that ONLY Past Masters could sit in the East.  That is NOT true in Scottish lodges. The Master can invite any Master Mason to join him in the East Indeed, neither the Depute Master or the SunstituteMaster  has to be a Past Master.

As a member of this forum I am constantly observing that when it comes to the 'nuts and bolts' of how lodges work in different jurisdictions it is definitely a matter of 'different strokes for different folks'!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 22, 2017)

Canadian Paul said:


> Besides the Master, the only other office-bearers with a *right* to sit in the East are the Immediate Past Master, the Depute Master, and the Substitute Master, High-ranking Office-bearers present from District Grand Lodge or Grand Lodge also sits in the East by right. The Master, of course, has the right to invite anyone else he wishesto sit in the East with him, so in practice other distinguished visitors would be sitting there.
> 
> As an new mason I was told that ONLY Past Masters could sit in the East. That is NOT true in Scottish lodges. The Master can invite any Master Mason to join him in the East Indeed, neither the Depute Master or the SunstituteMaster has to be a Past Master.


In my lodge the only members of the lodge that can sit in the East is WM, SW, JW, Past Master in that order.


----------



## Keith C (Dec 22, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> In my lodge the only members of the lodge that can sit in the East is WM, SW, JW, Past Master in that order.



FINALLY!  Something that is the same in PA as somewhere else!!!


----------



## Andy Fracica (Dec 22, 2017)

We are essentially the same in Indiana, but if I'm not mistaken, the Grand Master and some of the Grand Officers may also sit in the east. Beyond the GM I'm not sure which ones get that honor.


----------



## Matt L (Dec 22, 2017)

Dang Warrior, congratulations.  As I've mentioned before it can get hot up there.  You'll do a great jib.  sometime during the summer I need to take a ride up and visit.

Matt


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 22, 2017)

Under GLoTX, any Brother who is invited to by the WM may sit with him in the East- usually a visiting Brother who might be presenting a program or a member of the Lodge who is receiving an award (service, Golden Trowel, or the like).


----------



## Bloke (Dec 22, 2017)

Worshipful Master Warrior - has a nice ring to it.

Congratulations Brother and many you and your Lodge has a successful and prosperous year !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 23, 2017)

Keith C said:


> FINALLY! Something that is the same in PA as somewhere else!!!


Lol!


Andy Fracica said:


> We are essentially the same in Indiana, but if I'm not mistaken, the Grand Master and some of the Grand Officers may also sit in the east. Beyond the GM I'm not sure which ones get that honor.


Same here, such as the DDGM is qualified to sit in the East in my lodge. I was simply listing the members of my lodge that are qualified to sit in the East.


Matt L said:


> Dang Warrior, congratulations. As I've mentioned before it can get hot up there. You'll do a great jib. sometime during the summer I need to take a ride up and visit.
> 
> Matt


Thank you Brother, would love to have you visit.


Bloke said:


> Worshipful Master Warrior - has a nice ring to it.
> 
> Congratulations Brother and many you and your Lodge has a successful and prosperous year !


Lol...Thank you very much Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 23, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Under GLoTX, any Brother who is invited to by the WM may sit with him in the East- usually a visiting Brother who might be presenting a program or a member of the Lodge who is receiving an award (service, Golden Trowel, or the like).


Not sure about that here as I have never seen it done. Will try to remember to check on this out of curiousity.


----------



## Matt L (Dec 23, 2017)

I used to have some of the older PM's sit with me in the East, one was Master in 1948. Sadly he passed away 2 years ago at 98.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Dec 24, 2017)

Bill Lins said:


> Under GLoTX, any Brother who is invited to by the WM may sit with him in the East- usually a visiting Brother who might be presenting a program or a member of the Lodge who is receiving an award (service, Golden Trowel, or the like).


Speak of the devil, last night I went to an officer installation at a local lodge and saw this happen. Many in the Grand Line were present and the Grand Master installed the in coming Master. The newly installed Master then had the Grand Master sit in the East with him while he (Master) installed the remainder of the officers. The Master also had the outgoing Master sit in the East with him as well. First time that I have seen this happen the same day I was discussing this on the forum, lol.


----------

